# Best way to run Shooty Hive Tyrant



## swarmski (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just want some options on a good loadout for the Hive Tyrant in 1500 matches.

Im fond of the 2x TL Devourer build, but not sure if Tyrant Guards are needed or if the Armoured Shell upgrade is enough? Or even switching a guard for the wings upgrade.

Say for example Hive Tyrant with 2x TL Devourers with 2 guards with Lash Whips. That is 330 points, which is pretty expensive!

Any other upgrades i should be taking?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

swarmski said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just want some options on a good loadout for the Hive Tyrant in 1500 matches.
> 
> ...


I run mine with a MC venom cannon, tl devourer and one hive guard with lash whip. It is still expensive, but it can hurt vehicles (glance at least) and is still good at CC.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Tyrant Guard > Armoured Shell IMO. 

Why? Tyrant Guard gives extra wounds and can get a lashwhip without the tyrant losing a gun. It also offers protection against AP2, as it can soak it up. Plus you get more attacks if you're stuck in combat or you can always not join them together if you're facing an army with little shooting, allowing to use the Tyrant Guard as a Tarpit.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Tyrant Guard > Armoured Shell IMO.
> 
> Why? Tyrant Guard gives extra wounds and can get a lashwhip without the tyrant losing a gun. It also offers protection against AP2, as it can soak it up. Plus you get more attacks if you're stuck in combat or you can always not join them together if you're facing an army with little shooting, allowing to use the Tyrant Guard as a Tarpit.


 not to mention it gives you cover against those ap 2 weapons

I usually run my tyrant with the twin dev's and a hvy venom cannon, giving him anything else is useless (as a shooting fex) and giving him the poroxism and leech esence powers just for situational use.


----------



## swarmski (Jul 20, 2008)

Just the one guard enough, or throw in 2?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

swarmski said:


> Just the one guard enough, or throw in 2?


i have never needed two, and considering the cost, i don't think that it is worth it. that is an extra 15 gaunts or some other valuable unit. maybe over 2000pts, i would, but less than 2000, it really isn't worth it.


----------



## Yousei (Nov 4, 2009)

1 guard has the advantage of being able to relatively easily gain the pair of the cover saves from other things. around... (1/2 the squad in cover thing). 2 makes that harder, and i've never been in the situation where a second was a better choice than another 12 gaunts. Maybe if you were running some kinda doom unit of 3 tyrant guard, tyrant, prime all mixed in, but i'm still not convinced.

As for shooting weaps, i tend to run with stranglethorn (excellent anti-personnel, big template, and decent against light tanks at a push. considering the difference in price to a HVC, its just better imo) and either scything, LW/BS, or twin dev's based on my feelings at the time. (all 3 are decent options - the twin devs is wasted if you use a psychic anyways, but gives you a weapon to use up close to a target rather than the stranglethorn)

Armored shell isnt needed as well as a guard, but one or the other is advisable. Wings make him a priority target, and outpace guards so they're rather more use in either a melee or as a distraction setup. 
That said, he can survive fine on his own in a ranged setup without much significant help if the rest of your army is immediately threatening - i mean, you could shoot the tyrant at the back being a pest, or the trygon about to rip your face off... (almost all the time, the trygon gets shot )


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I ran a hive tyrant /w 2x TL devours and wings. Hella expensive but able to move around and target exposed areas. More fun than anything though.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

swarmski said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just want some options on a good loadout for the Hive Tyrant in 1500 matches.
> 
> ...


Well it depends purely what you want to use your Tyrant for, Infatry slaughter, pie plate dropping, vehilce popping etc. Based on that just equip your Tyrant accordingly, although if you dont take wings i think its a nice idea to take 1 (MAYBE 2 guard for it though)


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

oblivion8 said:


> not to mention it gives you cover against those ap 2 weapons.


This too. Not to mention the cover save aginast AP3.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> This too. Not to mention the cover save aginast AP3


lol, no doubt, and the AP 1 weapons :laugh:



> Just the one guard enough, or throw in 2?





> i have never needed two, and considering the cost, i don't think that it is worth it. that is an extra 15 gaunts or some other valuable unit. maybe over 2000pts, i would, but less than 2000, it really isn't worth it.


To be honest, I usually run 3 guard :laugh:
part of it is because tradition, I always ran 3 in 4th ed. Although that was a combat tyrant.
The other part is because it almost feels like an easy kill point for the enemy just having 1 or 2, I want to make them struggle to get the guards KP and I don't feel that a few extra wounds are worth a KP, may as well go all out imo. An additional 6 T6 wounds will be solid if goal 1 is trying to keep the tyrant alive. Plus it attracts quite a bit of fire (you may say its counterproductive, but it saves my genestealers getting shot).


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

One should be plenty. You don't want to stick too many points into the unit, as there are honestly better things in the Codex to use said points on.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> One should be plenty. You don't want to stick too many points into the unit, as there are honestly better things in the Codex to use said points on.


That depends entirely on their weapon config. 

They`re essentially a tougher, meaner better armoured warrior dedicated to protecting your tyrant. Treat them as such, and they become more than simple meatshields. 

Three tg with lashwhips has been a spearhead unit in several of my lists, I leave the tyrant back and use him as ranged support. 

OT, it depends on what you have in mind. 

For anti tank, go HVC. Though realistically he is not ideal for this role.

For anti infantry, go stranglethorn. S6 means ID for eldar/guard lists, and pinning is always a plus. 

For the second weapon fitout, I would generally go with either the devourer setup, or you could leave it with a cc config and choose a good psyker power. Paroxysm is great for retarding units that your gaunts are about to charge. 

In any case, I would also recommend the Hive Commander upgrade. Outflanking warriors or hormagaunts are very nasty indeed... 

Good luck. :good:


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> They`re essentially a tougher, meaner better armoured warrior dedicated to protecting your tyrant. Treat them as such, and they become more than simple meatshields.


truer words were never said xD
I personally never throw my guard into a battle expecting them to die. Not only do they provide excellent protection to the tyrant, they can be used as a separate unit, and when your tyrant is up against harder cc units, those guards will be his saver. Ive played a lot of games in which 0-2 guards have died leaving my tyrant on 2-3 wounds if not full strength.


----------

